# Looking for "Real" Theater Seats..



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just like the title says, I'm trying to hunt down some real theater seats..The kind where the bottom flips up and has arm rests..I have seen some new ones at online stores, but they are around $500-800 each!!...Does anybody know a place near Baltimore where to get them used??...Even if they are a little vintage, that's fine with me!!..I'm sure you guys know what I'm talking about, but here is a pic for reference..


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

There are a few on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=theater+seats+vintage


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a row of 4 that I might not use in my room. I live in southern Maine. They can be taken apart since they are just bolted together but still not sure if shipping would be outrageous and make it not worth it. PM me if you want to look into it. I'd sell them for $100 plus actual shipping charges.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Check out http://seatsandchairs.com/Used-Theater-Seating.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://celebrityseating.com/celebrity-seating-products.php

http://66.147.244.239/~midwete2/

http://www.wayfair.com/Bass-Presidential-Row-of-Five-Rocker-Home-Theater-Chairs-BSS1246.html

http://www.stargatecinema.com/matinee-movie-theater-seat.html


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

Have you checked Craigslist in your area yet? I know when I was looking for the leather power seats i came across more that were like the ones you are looking for from actual movie theaters. I'd go and check with one of the local theaters they might know of a distributor or else know of a place to buy them used.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

I found mine on craigslist. Not sure where the guy I bought them from got them, but they are from a theater... Good shape and a GREAT price too!


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm always on craigslist  No luck yet


----------



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

Theaterseat.com has new ones for as low as $237 or so, and free shipping. I found some used ones on craigslist for $5/piece. Here are some in your area on craigslist, but they don't look comfortable at all and a little pricey.


----------



## Justin Parker (Jan 2, 2014)

Well, I took the plunge and bought a single chair today. RRP is £1300 but got Tony to reduce the price to £1150. Didn't bother with the fridge as the cup/can holder has a built in cooler function and the fridge uses the storage box and I want to use that as is. 

Frankly speaking, the comfort of that was not at all as good as I had expected. Instead of buying that I should have bought a Acapulco chair. Most comfortable even for watching movies. Some cheaper modern versions chairs are of exceptional quality than the higher ones. Costly chairs does not always mean a better quality.

For more information must read the blog at http://acapulcochairs.net


----------

